# DX code for decreased concentration



## Orthocoderpgu (Apr 23, 2009)

This would seem to be easy, but for some reason I can't seem to find it. Am I having "One of those days"???


----------



## EARREYGUE (Apr 24, 2009)

If it is for a child I would see 314.* Hyperkinetic syndrome of childhood, it states it is a behavioral disorder  characterized by the inability to focus attention for a normal period of time.

If it is for an adult, I 'm not sure,is there symptoms like tiredness or fatigue and thats why they can't concentrate?


----------

